# Has anyone experienced Professor Cline's Haunted Monster Museum & Dark Maze?



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I was planning a trip to go see this and just found out it burned to the ground on Apr 16!....Kind of bummed because it looked different and unique.....It is a 3 hour drive for me but with everything that was in the surrounding area, there would have been enough to do all day but this was the main thing I wanted to see....I was wondering if anyone on here ever experienced it and what was it like?.....Sucks I'll never get to see it now.....Here's a link that describes it - http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/9210

and here's the news link about it burning - http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/307627 ......ZR


----------



## riverswampboat (Sep 20, 2010)

3 years ago I had the good fortune to be able to spend 2 days with Mark Cline........
Super nice guy that showed me how he makes monsters and animals with foam and fiberglass. His Monster Museum was closed for the season but he gave me the grand tour anyways. Lights off.....then with lights on.......It was Awsome !! Yes, sadley it burned down recently but with Mark's talent, imagination, Great sense of humor, and attitude I am sure he will have something even better going soon.....

Mark also does a Haunted Ghost tour that is VERY entertaining and historical.........If your in his neighborhood it would be a neat way to spend a few hours.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Sounds like a really fun couple of days!.....I figured he'd probably build something new I could go see in a few years.....We'll see.....I love doing behind the scene tours.....I did one last Monday at a local campground haunted house....Just stopped in on a whim to find the owner and talk about the haunted house they do every year....Probably was there for a couple hours and even got a lights on tour...Like you said about Mark, he was super nice also.....I love how friendly people are in our circle.....ZR


----------

